# drinkin babies



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's my first molted Orchid! Before and after, havin a drink, seems I like seeing them do this the best, it melts my heart to see them put their head down, don't know if it's because they are thirsty or if it's because it looks like they are reverancing God as in a bow!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 21, 2007)

Beautiful pic's &amp; stunning orchids!! I love it when they drink.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

If they drink everytime they're around water you need to raise the humidity.


----------



## Ian (Jul 22, 2007)

Great pics rebecca. I always find that young nymphs are partial to a drink, although this tends to die down when they get larger. You caught them at it good


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2007)

the Humidity is around 75% in the room and I mist them twice a day. Maybe they want a little swimming pool.LOL :lol: silly babies.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

I sooooo want one


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

-double post-


----------



## Jenn (Jul 22, 2007)

Ohhhh they are so cute...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Haha! Kinda does look like bowing too.


----------

